
Show HN: Croningen – cron for the cloud - flagZ
https://croningen.io/
======
flagZ
I'd be interested to hear any feedback you have... or any bugs you notice :)

~~~
zorrowl
like the random server assignment for job execution

------
fiatjaf
Too expensive. Better rent off a $5 VPS and run my own cron. Or use some AWS
service that does the same.

